# It's too hot 2006



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Rather than have lots of separate threads clogging up the forum this year relating to how too bloody hot it is please post all your too hot experiences, melting stories and groans in this single thread.

Cheers


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thistle Hotel, St Albans - BUY SOME BLOODY AIR CONDITIONING FOR YOUR BEDROOMS YOU TIGHT B***ARDS!

Worst nights sleep Ive had in ages. Gits.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Who says it' too hot? The same moaners that were complaining about it being too cold 3 weeks ago.

Diddums if you cant sleep. Count your car depreciating or move to Greenland if you dont like it.

It's great weather and it will be gone back into 8 months winter before you know it. Oh, then of course you can grizzle about it being cold again. What an interesting life.....

Finally, for the Global Warmer know-it-alls - in the estd 3.5 billion years of Earths existence, mankind is a mere hicough in the bigger scheme of things. Global waming an even smaller subset of that which can be easily rectified if another ice age pops up within the next 50,000-100,000 years. Future archeologists may well be confused about all the fossilised chav flags, disposible nappies and dog poo in plastic bags. But that is their problem.

So lets just enjoy the summer. Myself, I will be out water sking by the time most of you are up this am and have read this. Then I shall be doing a couple of hours work before then going fishing. BBQ fresh mackerel later with a little sauvignon blanc and family friends. Nothing to complain about.

Tomorrow I will be travelling at the exact time when the England game is on, which should make for a nice easy journey whilst the nation follows the chavball team at an heroic and epic 0-0 draw against some unheard of Paraguans. I probably listen to a nice play on the radio instead.

It's not too hot. Life is good. [smiley=sunny.gif]










"Rooney's Foot" - is that new Belgian nosebleed techno speed death thrash grindcore metal band? Cool.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

It can never be too hot!

I suggest you boys just walk into town during your lunchtime and admire the scantily clad young ladies.

Then you will all appreciate the hot weather! :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

garyc said:


> Who says it' too hot? The same moaners that were complaining about it being too cold 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Diddums if you cant sleep. Count your car depreciating or move to Greenland if you dont like it.
> 
> ...


Well said fella! 

Dave 8)


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

paulatt said:


> It can never be too hot!


It can, just got back from Egypt this morning where over the last few days it was 48c or Gas mark 7 and Sea temps of 29c. Thought I'd get back to Blighty for abit of miserable weather but it looks as if it's going to be a scortcher here too! However I ain't moaning, bring the near nakeness on


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> I suggest you boys just walk into town during your lunchtime and admire the scantily clad young ladies.


Indeed


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The Jubilee line was'nt much fun last night, all trains delayed with much which meant super sticky fun


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

GaryC, i think you missed the point, I have clients in the hotel, they check into their rooms, the hotel advertises air con but it turns out that only a few rooms have it.

I take em out, we sit outside and have dinner, we enjoy the beautiful evening, wine etc etc.

No matter how much I, you or anyone else loves the weather a room as hot as a sauna aint good for anyone, especially when you have to put a suit on.

As for Greenland, im off to Canada actually, although contrary to popular missconception its actually a lot hotter than here in summer (although bl00dy freezing in winter).

Enjoy your day, I know I will be as ill be out too (no work to do at all today!!!).

Diddums, lol, I like that, diddums, not really a name that suits me but hey I like it.

Football - you're wrong but it takes all sorts, someone needs to drink the babycham so well done.

Global warming - couldnt agree more, strangely.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

"too hot"?!?! - pfff go back to Scotland

loving the weather - car stays cleaner for longer 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Thistle Hotel, St Albans - BUY SOME BLOODY AIR CONDITIONING FOR YOUR BEDROOMS YOU TIGHT B***ARDS!
> 
> Worst nights sleep Ive had in ages. Gits.


The Thistle Hotel is a dump. What were you thinking of, man?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A suit to go to bed.... :?:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Thistle Hotel, St Albans - BUY SOME BLOODY AIR CONDITIONING FOR YOUR BEDROOMS YOU TIGHT B***ARDS!
> ...


Live and learn, usually stay at one in Harpenden when im down there but it was booked up. Pulled up at the Thistle, 2 Ferraris, couple of 911s, plenty of other nice cars so I thought, should be ok, how wrong I was lol. :roll:

Im down there once a month, any recommendations, Hotel, decent safe parking, air con rooms and a pool? Anything within a few miles of Harpenden...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Live and learn, usually stay at one in Harpenden when im down there but it was booked up. Pulled up at the Thistle, 2 Ferraris, couple of 911s, plenty of other nice cars so I thought, should be ok, how wrong I was lol. Rolling Eyes


That was the parking overflow from the Harpenden


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Not much around with a decent pool...

I'll have a think.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Of course the parking is the most important factor, if they do locked, 10 foot wide bays with a security guard to read a bedtime story to the car ill happily sleep on a bench with a rabid mongrel for company ;-)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Football - you're wrong but it takes all sorts, someone needs to drink the babycham so well done.


Well you drink the manly lager/eurofizz; shave your head and wear polyester, and I'll remind you how right you were when England inevitably get knocked out. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Football - you're wrong but it takes all sorts, someone needs to drink the babycham so well done.
> ...


Style


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> Rather than have lots of separate threads clogging up the forum this year relating to how too bloody hot it is please post all your too hot experiences, melting stories and groans in this single thread.
> 
> Cheers


Let me guess, you like it warm, but not this warm......

Have a solero and shut the *$%# up! :lol:  8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh we wont win, not a chance in hell, even if we got to the final Brazil would hammer us, we seem to have a phobia of winning as whenever things are going right you would swear they purposefuly avoid the perils of lifting a cup by arsing things up. Wierd, its as if the English are too polite to win.

Mind you, on the upside, at least we arent so rank we cant even get there and join in the fun .

More about seeingt he worlds greatest do their thing for me than actually expecting England to win (although I will of course as common sense goes out the window).

Funnily enough I dont drink lager, Ive just been and got a couple of crates of Tetleys and Newcastle Brown as I do the big screen thing for the Euro and World cups, got 30 or so people coming for the match, usual bunch of friends and family, always makes for a good day.

We can all endure the dissapointment together :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just moved into our purpose built air conditioned offices...... bring on the weather, hot or cold


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

The temperature is just starting to ramp up over here. During the months of July and August it will likely hit 34-36C most days with high humidity. Definitely betty swollox weather.

Quite a contrast to the winter months when it can get down to -15C quite often.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

This time of year the weather can be scorching in Athens but not this year. It's just warm, up to 27C and cool at night, temp goes down to 18 maybe. Reminds me of an English summer...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't really like the heat as we're not geared up for it.

I love going to enjoy the heat in other countries that are traditionally hot as there is alwasy somewhere cool to go and sit when you've had enough.

Nothing worse than enjoying a bit of heat and then having to sit in your own sweat for the rest of the afternoon because the office air con doesn't work or it doesn't have it.

I much prefer the cold - hence why I live in England. Thought it was a safe bet to be cold most of the time. I'd move back to Newcastle if I could.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest you boys just walk into town during your lunchtime and admire the scantily clad young ladies.
> ...


Good idea. What am I doing sat here browsing the forum, see you later.  :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

My flat is nice and cool, in fact freezing, aircon fitted in the bedroom and livingroom, no complaints here 8)


----------

